# SeaUMarine Weekly Specials:



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Ken publishes his weekly specials on his website every Friday - I was checking them out online anyways, so thought I'd share them here too:

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*weekly specials*



Windowlicka said:


> Ken publishes his weekly specials on his website every Friday - I was checking them out online anyways, so thought I'd share them here too:
> 
> http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


Hi,
Do you know if NAFB publishes weekly specials?
As far as i can tell, they don't have a website...
But have heard that John does have specials...
Does he only get the word out on AP???
Hmmmmmmm......??!!??!!??!!?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

teemee said:


> Hi,
> Do you know if NAFB publishes weekly specials?
> As far as i can tell, they don't have a website...
> But have heard that John does have specials...
> ...


AP is your best bet or better, call him every thursday


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*Nafb*



vaporize said:


> AP is your best bet or better, call him every thursday


 Not an AP... But will call! Thanks Vaporize!


----------

